# Hosting a video streaming session sometime soon.



## Sal (Dec 6, 2012)

Greetings, all. I am Sal.

I had been depersonalized since I was 16. I am now 20. Throughout that time, I dedicated everything to understanding why and where this disorder came from.

I posted once before that I had been cured, but it was not true. I thought I was cured, but it was short-lived and was I was not coexisting with reality. I was separate from it.

I am now cured and in University, learning to be a psychotherapist. I wish to help you all, but my time is limited with the amount of work that I have to do in school.

I have found what I believe to be (not a medical help professional) the cure to this disorder. I (think, however am pretty sure I know) exactly why it happens and am willing to share it with everyone, for free, once I find a website that allows me to stream via video for free. In the comments, if you all could help me find a website that would be greatly appreciated. I will set up a day where I can explain everything.

I will answer questions, thoughts, concerns, as well as speak thoroughly about the (edit: (possible) causes and (My thoughts of) a cure of depersonalization disorder. Thanks. Be well.


----------



## Sal (Dec 6, 2012)

ASM said:


> Please read the following thoroughly & re-word your original post accordingly, otherwise this thread will be deleted. http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/54831-wanna-post-your-recovery-story-please-read-this-first/


Done.


----------



## partiedtoohard (Feb 24, 2016)

If at the very least, you could use twitch to broadcast a stream live.

I would be interested in listening to what you had to say.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Video stream is great and all, but it would be nice to hear your thoughts on it without waiting for a stream. I'm sure there's lots of details that's take time to explain, but getting a short version of it all would be great


----------



## jestemzalamany (Sep 7, 2016)

it would be cool if after the stream you could post the video for example on youtube.


----------



## Sal (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes I wouldn't mind posting the video after the stream, however I feel more compelled to sit and answer questions of those who are struggling with this terrible disorder. I do understand that twitch has guidelines that state that it only allows gaming and not regular streaming. Is this correct?


----------



## AlexDAK (Jan 17, 2011)

Try Youtube live streaming


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Tinychat?


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Please do! Post a link to it on here whenever you are going to do it. Please i want this terrible thing gone. I am 16 right now and want it gone right now.


----------



## jestemzalamany (Sep 7, 2016)

Where is op


----------

